# Please Help Identify These Mice



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

These mice are siblings, and they come from a black buck and Himalayan doe.
They have a whitish coat with mix of blue, and a white underbelly. I am thinking about breeding them, what would the likely results be? All input would be appreciated!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

They are Roan Fox.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Satin, Silver, Roan! How cute are they!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

raisin said:


> Satin, Silver, Roan! How cute are they!


Thanks! Yeah, I love their color. Going to try experiment with Roan gene soon!


----------

